# can't make the nvidia driver work



## Roberth (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello, when I am starting the xserver, the nvidia driver won't load:


```
NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory).
```

I have booted the system with enable_nvidia="YES". I have also manually upgraded the nvidia driver to 188.22 which is the only one who support my graphics card.

What can be the issue?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2009)

You need to have:

```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
in your /boot/loader.conf

You can check if it's loaded with *kldstat*. To load it now *kldload nvidia*.


----------



## Roberth (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, I though it was nvidia_enable. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2009)

Most of the stuff in rc.conf is enable_*. In loader.conf it's mostly *_load


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 24, 2009)

If you forget, you can always take a look at the defaults:
/etc/defaults/rc.conf
/boot/defaults/loader.conf

But whatever you do, do *not* edit these files.


----------

